# TIME magazine article - Christianity's surge in Indonesia



## Pergamum (May 20, 2010)

Christianity's Surge in Indonesia - Yahoo! News




> A religious revolution is transforming Indonesia. Part of the spiritual blossoming entails Muslims embracing a more conservative form of faith, mirroring global trends that have meant a proliferation of headscarves and beards in modern Islamic capitals. More surprising, though, is the boom in Christianity - officially Indonesia's second largest faith and a growing force throughout Asia. Indeed, the number of Asian Christian faithful exploded to 351 million adherents in 2005, up from 101 million in 1970, according to the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life, based in Washington, D.C. (See pictures of spiritual healing around the world.)
> 
> 
> Much of the growth comes from Pentecostal and evangelical conversions, which have spread charismatic Christianity across the globe and are a large reason for estimates that by 2050 a majority of Christians will be living in developing nations. Already, less than a quarter of the world's 600 million Pentecostals reside in the West, where the modern movement has its roots. Indeed, Pentecostalism is believed by some to be the fastest-growing faith in the world, if measured by conversions as opposed to births.





Both good news and bad.


Indonesia is a young nation (a large % of its population is 18 and younger). Many of the younger folks are choosing to identify as Christians. 

There is a real movement of God happening, as well as many tares among the wheat.

One practical implication is this: Those who identify as Christians usually invite and gladly receive teaching from the West or from Western preachers (even if those western teachers are not Charismatics).



Questions:

--Why is Pentecostalism growing so rapidly? 

--How should we respond to this surge?

---Should we see this as a ripening Harvest or the work of the devil vaccinating Indonesians against the true Gospel, or both?

--If invited to take part, what level of participation could you have in many of these gatherings/conferences? What if they gave you teaching and preaching opportunities and received well what you said? Is this good strategy, or are you a compromiser?


Other general thoughts about the article?


----------



## Bern (May 20, 2010)

I think Pentecostalism is popular because in many ways it appeals to the flesh. Much of it is about naming and claiming your blessings.... ie. what God can do for us rather than what has already done for us, and our total indebtedness to Him. I think its entirely possible that Christians in poor countries see the apparent success of westerners and when the popular form of western Christianity appears they all lap it up, thinking its going to give them something. This, in my opinion is what has happened in Africa, where there are lots of Pentecostal churches. That form of Christianity has been absorbed into the culture of some African countries.... and sadly it has many similarities with the traditional superstitions that dominated the countries before. Beliefs about deliverance from demons, doing certain things to make your crops grow, or money come to you etc.

Having said all that. I think in some ways it does open the door to proper evangelists sharing the true gospel with less resistance than they may have had before.


----------



## buggy (May 20, 2010)

There is a fairly well-established nominally reformed movement in Indonesia, although a lot of them are involved in the ecumenical movement. Of those reformed-evangelical ones, the most famous preacher is Stephen Tong - heard of him?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 20, 2010)

I think Pentecostalism is a natural move for people going from "tribal religions" to "Christianity".


----------



## TimV (May 20, 2010)

Benjamin may have something. There's a natural longing for magic in any child or child like adult. It gives you a sense of having more power than you really do. I would sit in PNG and Africa and listen to stories of levitation, control of demons, spirit travel, etc...and it was obvious the people WANT to believe. With Pentecostalism the doorway is open for miraculous healing, reaching beyond the veil to the spirit realm and that sort of thing. There are probably lots of anthropological works on the subject.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 20, 2010)

TimV said:


> Benjamin may have something. There's a natural longing for magic in any child or child like adult. It gives you a sense of having more power than you really do. I would sit in PNG and Africa and listen to stories of levitation, control of demons, spirit travel, etc...and it was obvious the people WANT to believe. With Pentecostalism the doorway is open for miraculous healing, reaching beyond the veil to the spirit realm and that sort of thing. There are probably lots of anthropological works on the subject.



It is similar in many respects to the way Roman Catholicism can easily adapt itself to new cultures/religious groups. You just replace the "King" deity with the Trinity, replace the "lower deities" with Saints, and "human sacrifice" with the Eucharist and make the religious leaders Priests. Then you have successfully syncretized RC and introduced Rome's influence. This pattern has repeated itself almost continually over the centuries.


----------



## Pergamum (May 20, 2010)

buggy said:


> There is a fairly well-established nominally reformed movement in Indonesia, although a lot of them are involved in the ecumenical movement. Of those reformed-evangelical ones, the most famous preacher is Stephen Tong - heard of him?


 
Yes, may his tribe increase.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 20, 2010)

Pergy, 
Have you discussed how the converts from Islam view the Western divisions between charismatic and evangelical? Why they would prefer one over the other? Or do they not understand the differences? Have you noticed any difference in the converts approach to Scripture?


----------



## Pergamum (May 20, 2010)

Here is an interview translated from a sample Indonesian evangelist (a fairly solid one):






> What are your general thoughts about worship?
> 
> Well, where do I begin? The basic principles of worship do not change cross-culturally:
> 
> ...


----------

